# Photos Just For Fun



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...some recent fun photos...not all bee related...enjoy...









My friend Justin was a big help in taking some photos of me with the bees...









Nice frame of capped brood in the Fenway Victory Garden. I've already had at least 3 new (grafted, 48 hour cell) queens start to lay nice patterns. These are the best cultured bees in Boston...about equidistant from the MFA, Symphony Hall, and Fenway Park.









On the roof of the Lenox Hotel. Currently I'm managing 2 large hives (3 10 frame deep boxes each), and 3 nucs with new queens (2 mated on the roof, one brought over from the Victory Garden after she started to lay).









...of course I'm talking in this photo...probably about bees.


















A very cooperative corn snake between the Gaining Ground Farm (where Thoreau was born...I manage some hives there), and Hanscom Airforce Base. It did strike at me once, but mostly posed.









...my friend Frank Heiss ('Heissmusik') with whom I used to produce and perform with (known him since 1989). I love to take this kind of long exposure, handheld photo involving music (performers and dancers)...to show the music through the motion. This one makes me think of '...you're only coming through in waves...'. I often go out to hear him, but on this Sunday night, I had a place to stay in town that was walking distance, so I had a few drinks (I live an hour outside of town, so when I usually hear music I don't drink at all).

'Back in the day' I used to do this kind of photography at raves and NYC clubs like the Limelight in (1994/95) with film and shooting on 'bulb' (so I could close the shutter as soon as strobe lights turned on), glowsticks were all the rage and long exposures with people tripped out on all the 'alphabet drugs' and dancing with them was really fun to do. Now, there are sophisticated blinking tricolor LED's, and the hulahoop thing has migrated from the jamband scene.....I love capturing these images...


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Have u taken a fire arts pics I spin poi very kool


----------

